# Online Chat mit einem Mugu



## stieglitz (26 März 2009)

Mugus beweisen ihre Offenheit 


> Robert Dutu: "Hallo. Wie geht es Ihnen? Ich habe hier einen wichtigen Geschäftsvorschlag, den Sie sich anhören sollten."
> 
> Nash: "Lassen Sie mich raten. Sie haben ein paar Millionen Dollar, die Sie mir gern geben möchten. Aber ich werde sie nie bekommen. Stattdessen versuchen Sie, mich abzuzocken - mit lauter kleinen Zahlungen, die ich vorher zu leisten habe."
> 
> Dutu: "Sie haben Recht."



Nigeria-Connection: Insider-Chat mit einem Online-Betrüger - computerwoche.de


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2009)

*AW: Online Chat mit einem Mugu*

:vlol:


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online Chat mit einem Mugu*

Und wie immer im Netz - machts einer, wollen alle:

So treibt man die Nigeria-Connection in den Wahnsinn - News Digital: Internet - bazonline.ch

Webjäger ärgern die berüchtigte Nigeria-Connection: Sie verstricken die Absender der Betrugs-Mails in lange Dialoge. Die besten Geschichten stellen die Jäger ins Web.


----------

